# Scuba diving and making friends



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The friends you make while diving.

http://giant.gfycat.com/GlossySmallBlacklemur.gif


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

though i've been in the water with hundreds of sharks, i'm still not sure how i feel about diving with tigers, whites, makos and oceanic white tips... and bulls...
but if you're interested, there is an outfit that does live aboard trips out of Florida to the Bahamas...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I went snorkeling in St. Thomas and that was enough for me. We were in a cove and I am not a strong swimmer and was battered around a bit.

It was an experience, I enjoyed it. But swimming with shark? Nope.

I think it's the equivalent of being on land and petting a wild lion or tiger.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

At the end of the day, it's 99.999% safer to get in the water with a shark than get in your car in the morning. 
Re. snorkeling, and i've done a lot of it, I still get seasick if i'm not in water that's relatively calm/protected.


----------



## kyleAK (Mar 19, 2015)

crazy video i thought for sure it was going to nom nom him!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

kyleAK said:


> crazy video i thought for sure it was going to nom nom him!


you need to see the video of the guy in florida who was spearfishing and had to jab a very friendly great white last year... close call imho


----------

